# fs: Breeding group : Geophagus winemilleri



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

These fish are beautiful wild caughts (Rio Orinoco?) from Oliver Lucanus at belowwater.com
I paid just over $700 for them as a group of 6 adults last fall.

One died a while ago, the other five are thriving. I have two breeding pairs, meaning a clutch of 100-200 fry every 2-3 weeks. The fish are really entertaining mouth brooders; breeding behaviour is interesting, colours of the fish amazing.

These fish are rarely imported. Their fry as F1's should carry a bit of a premium price where ever they are sold. These fish are perfect for community aquariums. The parents won't eat small fish like tetras, are totally peaceful sand sifters. They are the *true* Geophagus winemilleri (note the dark spot at base of mouth towards rear). There should be a ready wholesale market at LFS anywhere. Raising the young follows same pattern as any cichlids.

Parents are eating NLS and Hikari carnivore/massivore.

Asking $750 for the group, includes the shipping if applicable.

Here are some recent videos:

Video of the fish and fry (note the female hovering over the slate is holding a clutch of fry, need to be stripped tonight) : Geophagus winemilleri - breeding factory (March 9, 2012) - YouTube

Video of the parents: Geophagus winemilleri and CV Maju Blood Red Asian arowana (update 3, December 6, 2011) - YouTube

Video of the parents with fry: Geophagus winemilleri with baby fry  - YouTube


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Added FS to title as per BCA rules!! Good luck on your sale~


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Are you going to sell any of the juvies?


----------



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

I want to raise the young to a nice size (3 inches), should make for a dramatic effect in my holding tanks.

Some interest expressed in the parents. They are holding again. Am willing to part out.

Wild caught breeding pairs of this species are very rare I think.


----------



## fishinmind (Sep 10, 2010)

Please put me on the list for some juveniles. Beautiful parents! Wish they were affordable for me. I am sure they are worth the asking price! Good Luck with the sale.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

How are the juvies growing out?

Sent from my GT-I9000M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

A forum member came by and bought them all off me a while ago, one big swoop of a few hundred.  I have another 30-40 growing out in a 90 gallon now, good fun for the family room.

The parents keep pumping out clutches of eggs every 3-4 weeks, but now my rays vacuum them up.

The parents as a breeding group could be a serious fish factory for anyone looking to get into the Geophagus business.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

stratos said:


> A forum member came by and bought them all off me a while ago, one big swoop of a few hundred.  I have another 30-40 growing out in a 90 gallon now, good fun for the family room.
> 
> The parents keep pumping out clutches of eggs every 3-4 weeks, but now my rays vacuum them up.
> 
> The parents as a breeding group could be a serious fish factory for anyone looking to get into the Geophagus business.


Well when you're ready to sell a handful of those juvies send me a message. Would love to get ahold of some!

Sent from my GT-I9000M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ryu (Apr 28, 2010)

How many are you looking to buy?


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

I dunno maybe 6?

Sent from my GT-I9000M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jamez&becca (Apr 22, 2010)

i will take some


----------

